# [guide] How to assemble the Maru 4x4



## daniel0731ex (Jun 22, 2010)

http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com...id=96:assembling-4x4&catid=34:data&Itemid=112

So i saw this tutorial on the Maru website, and i think the method he used is actually pretty efficient.

these are the parts that are pretty useful:



maru.tw said:


> 如圖所示，軸心上這兩塊突出物上面會各站著一支T字滑塊，順帶一提，與突出平台方向垂直的，就是最大塊的中心塊，容納螺絲彈簧，有一個小缺角的那片零件(如果沒拆下螺絲就不需注意)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




basically what he does is to take advantage of the anti-misallign blocks to make the pieces more stable when you put in the first few pieces. He also uses the large center to make it even easier to put in the middle edge piece.





> 先把一個八分之一組完，像圖片這樣露出一個三角形的洞
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An interesting thing here is that he pulls out the two edge pieces when inserting the last inner center piece. Apparently the modified shape of the pieces makes it harder to simply slide it in, because the extra "foots" gets in the way.
Also, he puts in the corner-center before the corner piece, probably because it makes the corner more stable when inserting the edges.


I don't have a Maru 4x4, so i don'y really know exactly the details of the assembling process. 


though i think the most interesting thing in this tutorial is not his method, but his blue 4x4.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Omfg, blue?

Do they have... green?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, i'd love it if they have pink  it's my fav color.

this guy have a blue one because he's the one who designed the cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2010)

I bet blue Marus are 100x easier to assemble than black ones.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 3, 2010)

umm, could someone move the thread to Hardware Area and change the title to "[guide] How to assemble the Maru 4x4"? Thanks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 24, 2010)

I just noticed that the Blue Maru 4x4 is available on Lightake now....

anyone want a blue Maru 4x4?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 24, 2010)

yet it isnt on popbuying


----------

